

The most amazing thing (A reflection on the smartphone)  - simonsarris
http://simonsarris.com/blog/503-the-most-amazing-thing

======
mrb
In the 1950s, mainframes became widespread. In the 1980s it was the turn of
personal computers. And in the 2010s, mobile smartphones will be remembered as
the 3rd wave of computing.

Interesting how the waves occured pretty much exactly 30 years apart.

